# Equalizer Hitch



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

I just stumbled across a guy selling this for cheap. I haven't contacted him yet. Does it look like a true equalizer hitch to you? What questions should I ask hime before going to look at it? What should I look for if I decide to go check it out?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

That looks to be a true EqualiZer hitch (From the limited picture).
You need to find out the rating of the hitch wich is usually on a sticker on the bars (I don't see the sticker on the bars in the photo).
The rating can also be determined be measuring the size of the bars, but I'd have to look on equaliZers site and see if I can find the numbers.
I can also tell you that you'll need a taller shank to use that one behind your Dodge.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

ColoradoChip said:


> I just stumbled across a guy selling this for cheap. I haven't contacted him yet. Does it look like a true equalizer hitch to you? What questions should I ask hime before going to look at it? What should I look for if I decide to go check it out?


Depends on what trailer you will be pulling, plus the capabilities of your vehicle. I've never for being one that buys cheap or used. If something goes south on the product, you have no recourse but to eat the damage (and possibley lose your trailer). If it was a factory defect, you have the factory to support you and make things right. I've never seen that type of hitch before. Mine is similar and tells me it is a class 3 hitch for the weight of my trailer etc. A good new hitch cost around $125.00 to $175.00 with equalizers. Pulling a $25,000 + trailer. I wouldnd't chance it. But then again, this is my decision only.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll bet you need a new drop bar, which is probably all that Reese needs too.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

One piece missing from the picture is the pry bar to place/remove the bars under pressure. Make sure it is available in the sale...or price one out from a dealer.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

It's a little hard to tell from the photo, but the hitch looks like it isn't adjustable. On my equalizer there is an L shaped shank that fits inside the hitch reciever and the ball hitch can be adjusted up and down that shank. Maybe this is an older model that isn't height adjustable, or it just isn't obvious in the picture.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I guess I'll pass on this one. It just sounded like a good deal for $100. I'll stop by the local hitch shop and see about a longer drop shank for my Reese, and go from there.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

looks authentic. ill second most of the comments here and also add that if you get in to the bigger 12k bars, you will need a new hitch head as well. At least when they upgraded minefrom the 10k, thats whet they did.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

A brand new Equal-I-zer will run you at least $400, and they are as good of a WD hitch that you will find in that price range. The only better one I know of is the Hensley, which runs over $2000. I'd check to see what weight rating is on the WD bars on that one, though. For your trailer, I'd recommend the 1200# bars, but you could probably get by with the 1000# bars. (I'd pass if they are only 800# - they will not be sufficient.)

The nice thing about the Equal-I-zer, too, is that it will completely eliminate sway if it is set up correctly. You can download the installation instructions from their website and you can also order another shank and other parts from there, if you cannot get the proper height for the hitch head. I installed mine in the (level) street, right in front of my house. It took about 2-3 hours, including a test tow and some tweaking.

I'd jump on this one, if it is not damaged and is the right size (WD bars, that is).

Just my take on it - since you asked.

Mike


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Does your reese have the sway control cams? If so I don't see any advantage to buying an Equalizer. 
Bob


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> A brand new Equal-I-zer will run you at least $400, and they are as good of a WD hitch that you will find in that price range. The only better one I know of is the Hensley, which runs over $2000. I'd check to see what weight rating is on the WD bars on that one, though. For your trailer, I'd recommend the 1200# bars, but you could probably get by with the 1000# bars. (I'd pass if they are only 800# - they will not be sufficient.)
> 
> The nice thing about the Equal-I-zer, too, is that it will completely eliminate sway if it is set up correctly. You can download the installation instructions from their website and you can also order another shank and other parts from there, if you cannot get the proper height for the hitch head. I installed mine in the (level) street, right in front of my house. It took about 2-3 hours, including a test tow and some tweaking.
> 
> ...


Didn't know you had a Reese.  If it accomodate adding the dual-cam mechanism too, I'd go that way, for cost. But consider that the Equal-i-zer is EXTREMELY easy to hitch and un-hitch. With my electric tongue jack, I just raise the tongue enough to move the bars onto the L-brackets, then lower the tongue down. And just the reverse, when un-hitching. No chains. No cam mechanisms. It is really a quite simple system.

But the Reese, with the dual-cam sway control is equally good at controlling sway and distributing the weight. It would seem to me that if the Equal-i-zer is in good condition, it would be the cheaper way to go (as opposed to buying a new shank and the dual-cam mechanisms for the Reese - if that is the scenario I envision). And if you have to get another shank for the Equal-i-zer (for adjusting the hitch-head height), you can always sell your Reese for what you paid for the Equal-i-zer plus the new shank - and it would still be a good deal for whoever buys it.

Just a thought.

Mike


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

So, it looks like I can get the Reese dual cam system at Camping world for about $159.00. I checked it out, and my Reese will take the dual cam. I think that is the way that I am going to go. I know that many people really think highly of the equalizer hitch, but since my Reese hitch is brand new, I think I'll just go for the Reese sway control and call it good. Now that I upgraded my TV to the Dodge 3/4 ton, I need to find a longer shank...

It doesn't appear as though Reese makes a shanker with a longer drop. Is anyone familiar with anything else that will bolt up properly???


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

ColoradoChip said:


> So, it looks like I can get the Reese dual cam system at Camping world for about $159.00. I checked it out, and my Reese will take the dual cam. I think that is the way that I am going to go. I know that many people really think highly of the equalizer hitch, but since my Reese hitch is brand new, I think I'll just go for the Reese sway control and call it good. Now that I upgraded my TV to the Dodge 3/4 ton, I need to find a longer shank...
> 
> It doesn't appear as though Reese makes a shanker with a longer drop. Is anyone familiar with anything else that will bolt up properly???


Try HERE. Yoy should be able to find one to fit.

Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

ColoradoChip said:


> So, it looks like I can get the Reese dual cam system at Camping world for about $159.00. I checked it out, and my Reese will take the dual cam. I think that is the way that I am going to go. I know that many people really think highly of the equalizer hitch, but since my Reese hitch is brand new, I think I'll just go for the Reese sway control and call it good. Now that I upgraded my TV to the Dodge 3/4 ton, I need to find a longer shank...
> 
> It doesn't appear as though Reese makes a shanker with a longer drop. Is anyone familiar with anything else that will bolt up properly???


The Reese you have will work equally as well as an Equalizer... I would go your route also.. The Equalizer is very simple so people love them.. The Reese is a lil more complex.. Personally I think the Reese is better.. But everyone has there opinion!

Check e trailer.com or RV wholesalers.com for the shank... There prices are prolly the best. You might order the dual cam along with the shank... That way you get free shipping with either of those companies. They both ship very fast... Both companies are top notch is customer service too.

Carey


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, I shopped around and found the best deals at Camping World. I picked the shank locally, and ordered the Dual Cam on line. Come next week, I should be all set! Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

BE VERY CAREFUL ABOUT BUYING AN EQUAL-I-ZER HITCH FOR CHEAP WITHOUT PROOF THAT IT IS AN ORIGINAL HITCH MADE IN THE U.S.A. I live in Canada and bought my Equal-i-zer back in 2002. No Dealers in my province of Manitoba were selling these back then, so I had my dealer special order one from the U.S. manufacturer. It cost me a bundle ( $900 Canadian ) but was worth every penny I paid. Since then, at least two dealers in my area now carry the original Equal-i-zer Hitch, and at a price of about $500 Canadian.

I tell you this as background information because last year I was in a well known chain store that had what looked like the same hitch I had ,"BUT IT WASN"T, and it was selling for $130 Canadian. I looked at it and it was a product from China.

*** 2 months after I first saw the imitation hitch, the chain store had a full page ad in their sale flyer catalogue saying that the hitch was defective and should be returned to the store for a full refund. All of the hitches were no longer to be seen in this store.

The Equal-i-zer Hitch is a wonderful hitch and when in doubt, buy from a quaranteed source that is supplied by the original U.S. manufacturer. THE HITCH COULD MEAN THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A SAFE RIDE AND A DISASTER!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Chips said:


> BE VERY CAREFUL ABOUT BUYING AN EQUAL-I-ZER HITCH FOR CHEAP WITHOUT PROOF THAT IT IS AN ORIGINAL HITCH MADE IN THE U.S.A. I live in Canada and bought my Equal-i-zer back in 2002. No Dealers in my province of Manitoba were selling these back then, so I had my dealer special order one from the U.S. manufacturer. It cost me a bundle ( $900 Canadian ) but was worth every penny I paid. Since then, at least two dealers in my area now carry the original Equal-i-zer Hitch, and at a price of about $500 Canadian.
> 
> I tell you this as background information because last year I was in a well known chain store that had what looked like the same hitch I had ,"BUT IT WASN"T, and it was selling for $130 Canadian. I looked at it and it was a product from China.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your concern, but I am not buying the Equalizer hitch. I have a Reese round bar 100 lb setup, and I have decided to add the dual cam anti-sway setup along with a longer drop shank. Everything has been purchased from Camping World, so I should be ok, I hope...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Chips said:


> BE VERY CAREFUL ABOUT BUYING AN EQUAL-I-ZER HITCH FOR CHEAP WITHOUT PROOF THAT IT IS AN ORIGINAL HITCH MADE IN THE U.S.A. I live in Canada and bought my Equal-i-zer back in 2002. No Dealers in my province of Manitoba were selling these back then, so I had my dealer special order one from the U.S. manufacturer. It cost me a bundle ( $900 Canadian ) but was worth every penny I paid. Since then, at least two dealers in my area now carry the original Equal-i-zer Hitch, and at a price of about $500 Canadian.
> 
> I tell you this as background information because last year I was in a well known chain store that had what looked like the same hitch I had ,"BUT IT WASN"T, and it was selling for $130 Canadian. I looked at it and it was a product from China.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this is the type of info that needs to be brought up so others won't make the mistake and buy something that might put them and others around them in danger.


----------

